# 6FT Vivarium



## howie1882 (Mar 4, 2012)

Im looking for a 6FT Viv,Anyone know any prices or Good Suppliers??


----------



## howie1882 (Mar 4, 2012)

howie1882 said:


> Im looking for a 6FT Viv,Anyone know any prices or Good Suppliers??


Ooppss Change that,im after a 5 x 2 x 2 viv please.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

for anything over 4ft / standard sizes, you're normally looking at having one made for you rather than 'off the shelf'... Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## howie1882 (Mar 4, 2012)

Im in Sunny scunny,lincolnshire mate..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

No idea over that side.. Volly on here is my recommended viv builder but he's on the Wirral. He can arrange delivery but as you'd expect there'd be extra cost for that..


----------



## howie1882 (Mar 4, 2012)

Does he have a website?? Contact numbers??


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Strangely enough he's just put an offer up tonight on 6ft vivs http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/827695-huge-offer-6ft-wide-x.html


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks Mek :

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/827695-huge-offer-6ft-wide-x.html

:2thumb:


----------



## ViperVivs (Nov 10, 2011)

Take a look at our site www.vipervivs.co.uk


----------

